# Anyone at camping Torre del Mar?



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

I have emailed the campsite twice about booking a specific pitch, tried to book it before I left 2 weeks ago but the temporary receptionist couldn't help. If you are on site and wouldn't mind asking at reception when you are passing we would be very grateful.

Humphrey family
Booking confirmed for 25 Oct to 4 Nov
Looking to book plot 98 
If you are there and can be bothered ...thanks in advance


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you booked it and sent an email to confirm it should be okay. We booked ours last year and confirmed in early September and had a reply a few days later.

Andy


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torre del Mar pitch*

We were there in April & decided to come for the winter, we were given a really small pitch and the showers were rubbish so we left next day.
We at Laguna Playa just up the road and it's lovely, further to walk to town but hey we need the excercise & we have bikes. Lovely big pitch & smashing showers 

Friendly staff too


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could always try Almanat, just over the bridge going west. However as the cool winter winds begin to blow, you may need to put some clothes on.  
Torre del Mar is certainly one of our favourite places to visit. They seem to have got a town worth visiting, with everything available, shops, beaches and still feels like Spain. I envy your extended visit and regret that we will not be back again until next year, when the weather is warm enough to return to Almanat  

Alan


----------

